# Painting process



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a page I built today on my painting process.
http://www.grimvisions.com/painting.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That thing looks amazing krough! Great job again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I once again bow to the master!

As soon as I get some skulls, I'm gonna try that technique


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Krough, please keep the details coming, the props look awesome, so much to learn from you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

4.....Where did my ball go? Oh, there it is.

Awesome paint job. That is truly awesome.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

you are a real inspiration and a goal to shot for. thanks for sharing


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Fantastic job, krough! I can almost smell that thing! I have soooo much to learn.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know on this picture you can't see it, but how did you make the shoulders and chest?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

DT please read the rather long winded explanation at the top of the painting page  It states the following:

"*The bulk at the base (shoulders) is newspaper crumpled and put in plastic shopping bags and tied shut and taped to the PVC near the base*. The rest is all mache and the eye ball is 1/3 of a ping pong ball. My 5 year old son helped me make this specific prop"

Need more info? Id be happy to write more :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, sorry, I didn't see that part. I find my eyes jumping from the words to the pictures quickly. Thank you. Now that you son has a grasp of how to make corpses we should start sending all our questions to him now. He has to be a master by now.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

krough, youre driving me crazy. I'm gonna have to make one of you're ground-breaking skull-on-a-tree real soon! You know, I belive you have a trademark prop now...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We could call it the krough stump. How is that?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds like a very bad medical condition.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, how about the transylvania landmine?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL.."Help! I stepped on a Transylvania Landmine, and now I have Krough-stump!"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

See, the names are catching on already. Can I get a couple of dollars for my trouble.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hauntproject.com gave me my own category for "painting" Yay! 
http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Painting

LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course, look what gumba is in Animated props. You would never guess in a million years. If your answer was Ellen degenerate, then you were wrong. The right answer is Dr. Morbius. You answer must be in the form of a question to get it right.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

krough said:


> Hauntproject.com gave me my own category for "painting" Yay!
> http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Painting
> 
> LOL


Awesome krough. I will be putting that technique to work soon, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Of course, look what gumba is in Animated props. You would never guess in a million years. If your answer was Ellen degenerate, then you were wrong. The right answer is Dr. Morbius. You answer must be in the form of a question to get it right.


Gumba? LOL!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Gumba? LOL!


Sorry, answers must be in the form of a question. Thank you for playing.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanx for posting the painting how-to, the corpse looks great. Can't wait to try it.


----------

